# Aboende bei Todesfall?



## Plattenputzer (16 Januar 2011)

"Plauderecke" trifft es gerade nicht richtig, aber egal; Ich versuch mal ohne viele Worte mein Problem zu schildern:

Die Mutter meiner Freundin liegt gerade im Sterben und hat laut Arzt maximal noch ein paar Tage zu leben. Sie hat mich jetzt gebeten, ihr für ihre Zeitschiftabos Briefe zu formulieren, um diese zu kündigen. Meine Freundin, die schon alle Vollmachten hat, will nun, dass ich es so formuliere, dass sie (die Tochter) unterschreiben kann, um die Mutter nicht mehr mit "Kleinscheiß" zu belästigen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es bewundernswert von ihrer Mutter finde, das sie ihr Sach bestellen will, bevor sie geht:
Wie formuliert man so was am besten, rechtlich gesehen?

(und bitte, versucht nicht witzig zu sein. Das wäre gerade fehl am Platz)

Gruß 
Dani


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Aboende bei Todesfall?*

Text selbst wieder gelöscht und geändert - ich hatte überlesen daß sie schon alle Vollmachten hat und habe den Link zur Vorsorgevollmacht gesetzt.
Ich stecke da grad selber drin und war unkonzentriert, sorry.

Aber ich bezweifle daß sich die Zeitungen darauf einlassen.
So makaber wie sich das jetzt lesen mag, wenn es so schlimm steht sollte Deine Freundin es erst in Angriff nehmen wenn es "vorbei" ist.
Dann ein Schreiben: "Ihre Vertragspartnerin zum Abo / Versicherungsvertrag etc. ist am XX.XX.XXXX verstorben. Eine Sterbeurkunde ist beigefügt"
Bis die Verlage nämlich reagieren und schreiben daß diese Kündigung leider nicht anerkannt werden kann ist es wahrschscheinlich vorüber und dann hat sie den ganzen Schriftwechsel nochmal.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Aboende bei Todesfall?*

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, eine Zusammenstellung der Verpflichtungen zu haben, d.h. welche Zeitschriften etc. wurden abonniert, welche Versicherungen und sonstigen fortlaufenden Verpflichtungen gibt es.

Als Erbe kann man solche Dauerschuldverhältnisse m.W. auch nach dem Tod des Erblassers problemlos mit sofortiger Wirkung "aus wichtigem Grund" kündigen. Das gilt z.B. für Wohnungsmietverträge, Haftpflichtversicherungen etc., und m.E. dann entsprechend auch für Abos.

Gute Zusammenstellung:
http://www.advocatio.de/upload/files/01_Erledigungen.pdf

Auch ich wünsche viel Kraft.


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Aboende bei Todesfall?*

Ok. Gerade ist mir das Abogedöns auch das unwichtigste. Seltsamer Weise habe ich die alte Frau richtig gerne und mag es noch gar nicht fassen, dass sie geht.
Deshalb:
Dieser Thread hat sich hier erstmal erledigt. In 1- bis 2 Wochen, wenn alles vorbei ist, werde ich mich um die Zeitschriften kümmern. Und wenn ich dann Fragern habe, melde ich mich.

Sorry. War wohl so ne Art Übersprungshandling, im Forum nachzufragen. Gerade sind diese Abos echt das unwichtigste.


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Aboende bei Todesfall?*

An Verträgen laufen nur diverse Versicherungsverträge erstmal ungefragt mit Sonderkündigungsrecht weiter wie (Familien)Haftpflicht, Hausrat, Wohngebäude, KFZ etc weiter weil das "Wagnis" ja noch existent ist
Praktisch alle anderen Dauerschuldverhältnisse enden mit dem Tod des Vertragspartners


----------



## Plattenputzer (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Aboende bei Todesfall?*



Hippo schrieb:


> ...
> Praktisch alle anderen Dauerschuldverhältnisse enden mit dem Tod des Vertragspartners



Tja. Inge kam aus der Gegend um Rostock. Genauer gesagt: aus Horst.
"Wat mut, dat mut." hat sie öfters mal zu mir gesagt.

Es ist im Moment wirklich nicht leicht, da etwas positives zu sehen. Und trotzdem:
Ein paar Tage vor ihrem Tod habe ich mich noch lange mit ihr unterhalten. Unter anderem hat sie mir ihre Angst geschildert, dass ihr ältester Sohn (der nicht wirklich in den Familienverband integriert ist) bei ihrer Beerdigung danebenbenehmen könnte. 
Dann hat sie doch noch mit ihm eine gemeinsame Basis gefunden. Und als er dann geheult hat wie ein Schloßhund, wurde mir klar, dass Inge es geschafft hatte, alle Streitigkeiten zu schlichten, bevor sie ging. 
Da ging es nicht um Recht haben und Recht bekommen, sondern um das Auflösen von Missverständnissen. 
Kennt einer von euch den Begriff "Leichenschmaus"?
Auf dem Weg vom Friedhof zum Leichenschmaus gab es drei Unfälle. Der älteste Bruder hat ein Verkehrszeichen tuschiert, die Enkelin einen Parkrempler vollbracht und die jüngste Tochter in zweiter Reihe geparkt. Keine Personenschäden. Ein Zeichen dafür, wie überfordert wir alle waren.


----------

